# MAJESTICS SFV 5TH ANNUAL TOYS 4 TOTS TOY DRIVE



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

ITS THAT TIME AGAIN, THERES ALOT OF KIDS THAT NEED OUR HELP. LETS DO THIS


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Nov 9 2009, 10:01 PM~15615529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :cheesy:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=JP MAJESTICS,Nov 9 2009, 10:01 PM~15615529]








[/quote]


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> quote=JP MAJESTICS,Nov 9 2009, 10:01 PM~15615529]


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 9 2009, 10:32 PM~15616555
> *ITS THAT TIME AGAIN, THERES ALOT OF KIDS THAT NEED OUR HELP. LETS DO THIS
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Nov 9 2009, 10:01 PM~15615529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WHATS UP HOMIE ILL SHOW UP :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

THX FOR THE LOVE. TTT


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 10 2009, 10:46 PM~15629111
> *THX FOR THE LOVE. TTT
> *


maaaaa *****


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=JP MAJESTICS,Nov 9 2009, 10:01 PM~15615529]








[/quote]


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=CHINA MAN 818,Nov 11 2009, 07:59 AM~15631564]








[/quote]


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> quote=CHINA MAN 818,Nov 11 2009, 07:59 AM~15631564]


[/quote]

SEE YOU GUYS THERE!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GT WILL BE THERE


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 10 2009, 10:46 PM~15629111
> *THX FOR THE LOVE. TTT
> *



you know it china......................jay jay ...pachuco cc


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

SEE YOU GUYS THERE! 
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=JP MAJESTICS,Nov 9 2009, 10:01 PM~15615529]








[/quote]


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 12 2009, 12:56 AM~15641377
> *GT WILL BE THERE
> *


X3.....GT...TTT.......


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez64_@Nov 12 2009, 06:54 PM~15648856
> *X3.....GT...TTT.......
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PACHUCO 39_@Nov 12 2009, 12:14 AM~15641468
> *you know it china......................jay jay ...pachuco cc
> 
> 
> ...


JAY JAY MY BROTHER, HOWS YOUR DAD DOING HOMIE? TELL HIM I HOPE ALL IS WELL AND SORRY WE COULDNT IT MAKE TO THE SHOW. WE HAD TO BE IN SAN DIEGO . MUCH LOVE HOMIE AND THANX FOR THE SUPPORT, THESE LOCAL KIDS NEED OUR HELP


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Eddiesfv23 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 12 2009, 08:32 PM~15649975
> *JAY JAY MY BROTHER, HOWS YOUR DAD DOING HOMIE? TELL HIM I HOPE ALL IS WELL AND SORRY WE COULDNT IT MAKE TO THE SHOW. WE HAD TO BE IN SAN DIEGO . MUCH LOVE HOMIE AND THANX FOR THE SUPPORT, THESE LOCAL KIDS NEED OUR HELP
> *


you know it all day every day..pops is cool he said whats up..we will be there big homie....you can count on that!!


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

Dec 13 on my birthday!! :cheesy:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Nov 14 2009, 01:21 PM~15664620
> *Dec 13 on my birthday!! :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 15 2009, 12:20 PM~15671130
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 15 2009, 10:17 PM~15675889
> *TTT
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=JP MAJESTICS,Nov 9 2009, 10:01 PM~15615529]








[/quote]


----------



## Eurocabi (Nov 27, 2004)

I'll be out there to show support for a great cause


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eurocabi_@Nov 16 2009, 05:12 PM~15683003
> *I'll be out there to show support for a great cause
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck

Old Memories


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Nov 18 2009, 11:39 PM~15711179
> *TTT
> *


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:420:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> quote=JP MAJESTICS,Nov 9 2009, 10:01 PM~15615529]


[/quote]


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 24 2009, 01:51 PM~15767973
> *TTT
> *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 24 2009, 01:51 PM~15767973
> *TTT
> *


WHAT UP EDWIN :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

Big Fish Majestics 2009 Vegas Banquet DVD :0 
$10.00 Hit up Dmack


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Nov 24 2009, 06:40 PM~15771511
> *Big Fish Majestics 2009 Vegas Banquet DVD :0
> $10.00      Hit up Dmack
> 
> ...


WOULD YA KNOCC IT OFF WITH YA SHANANAGANS :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Nov 25 2009, 02:59 AM~15775636
> *
> *


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

see you there 
to
the
top
:wave:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin 72 monte_@Nov 25 2009, 08:54 PM~15783778
> *see you there
> to
> the
> ...


COOL! THEY LETTING U OUT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Nov 25 2009, 10:05 PM~15783929
> *COOL! THEY LETTING U OUT HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


i can all ways come out you just dont invite home boy you forgot about me hahahaha
hey your ride is looking clean hommie uuuhhhwwweee


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Eurocabi (Nov 27, 2004)

The Big M always throw a great party...


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Nov 9 2009, 10:01 PM~15615529
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :thumbsup:


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Nov 9 2009, 10:01 PM~15615529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHEK THIS POST 
 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=15343742

:thumbsup: CUSTOM WILL CHIPS AND MORE


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=JP MAJESTICS,Nov 9 2009, 10:01 PM~15615529]








[/quote]


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Nov 26 2009, 08:49 AM~15788610
> *WILL CHIPS  AND MORE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 27 2009, 07:39 PM~15801047
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> quote=JP MAJESTICS,Nov 9 2009, 10:01 PM~15615529]


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

UCE SAN FERNANDO WILL BE THERE.


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## lboogie (Feb 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGDMACK_@Nov 28 2009, 02:56 PM~15806637
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: WE WILL BE THERE COUNT US IN


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 28 2009, 07:19 PM~15808129
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: WE WILL BE THERE COUNT US IN
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Nov 30 2009, 07:55 PM~15826885
> *ttt
> *


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Dec 2 2009, 07:22 AM~15843165
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

I WILL BE THERE WITH THE NEW FAMILA ROLLERZ ONLY SFV CHAPTER


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Dec 2 2009, 11:01 PM~15855204
> *
> *


i think big rich did some magic :biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:around:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

doʇ ǝɥʇ oʇ :0


----------



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Dec 3 2009, 10:10 AM~15857919
> *I WILL BE THERE WITH THE NEW FAMILA YEP YEPP! ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE! </span> :biggrin:*


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VEGASPHIL_@Dec 4 2009, 06:40 PM~15875467
> *YEP YEPP! ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE!  :biggrin:
> *


SFV ROLLERZ ALWAYS SUPPORTS THIS EVENT, MUCH LOVE TOO YOU GUYS


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 4 2009, 03:10 PM~15872786
> *doʇ  ǝɥʇ oʇ :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

WHAT UP BIG M HOMIES STYLISTICS WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT.


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Dec 7 2009, 12:25 PM~15899777
> *WHAT UP BIG M HOMIES STYLISTICS WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> ITS THAT TIME AGAIN, THERES ALOT OF KIDS THAT NEED OUR HELP. LETS DO THIS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MR CADDY (Jan 27, 2008)

LOLOWS WILL BE THERE


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

>


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

I'll be there covering the event! See you Sunday! :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 10 2009, 07:41 AM~15935696
> *I'll be there covering the event! See you Sunday!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Nov 24 2009, 07:44 PM~15770891
> *WHAT UP EDWIN :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP LUPITO :biggrin: YOU READY :biggrin:


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

....................GOOD TIMES CC ..........WILL BE THERE......  :thumbsup:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 10 2009, 08:41 AM~15935696
> *I'll be there covering the event! See you Sunday!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

_JUST GOT CONFIRMATION, LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, WHEELS 2000 MAGAZINE, NORTH VALLEY COMMUNITY NEWSPAPER, WILL BE COVERING THE TOY DRIVE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:_


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 10 2009, 09:05 PM~15943932
> *I JUST GOT CONFIRMATION, LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, WHEELS 2000 MAGAZINE, NORTH VALLEY COMMUNITY NEWSPAPER, WILL BE COVERING THE TOY DRIVE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:[/i]
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:420: :420:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 10 2009, 10:05 PM~15943932
> *JUST GOT CONFIRMATION, LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE COVERING THE TOY DRIVE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir! I will be there covering for LRM and JaeBueno.com! :biggrin:  :h5:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 10 2009, 02:12 PM~15938568
> *WHATS UP LUPITO :biggrin: YOU READY :biggrin:
> *



HOMIE YOU KNOW ME I'M ALWAYS READY :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

UPDATE: TONIGHT @ 7pm WE WILL BE GIVING THE 

STATUS ON TOMORROWS TOY DRIVE. WE WANT ALL 

PARTICIPANTS TO BE SAFE ON THERE TRAVELS AND IF THE 

ROADS ARE WET WE WILL CONSIDER POSTPONING IT. AS FOR

NOW, WE ARE STILL MOVING FORWARD. IF ANYONE NEEDS A

PHONE CALL OR TEXT REGARDING THE UPDATE 

pm ME UR # AND WE WILL KEEP YOU INFORMED. THK U


----------



## Compton Blvd (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 12 2009, 11:33 AM~15958986
> *UPDATE: TONIGHT @ 7pm WE WILL BE GIVING THE
> 
> STATUS ON TOMORROWS TOY DRIVE. WE WANT ALL
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 12 2009, 11:33 AM~15958986
> *UPDATE: TONIGHT @ 7pm WE WILL BE GIVING THE
> 
> STATUS ON TOMORROWS TOY DRIVE. WE WANT ALL
> ...


* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE!!  *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 12 2009, 10:33 AM~15958986
> *UPDATE: TONIGHT @ 7pm WE WILL BE GIVING THE
> 
> STATUS ON TOMORROWS TOY DRIVE. WE WANT ALL
> ...


----------



## ~MAJESTICS 85~ (Jul 26, 2009)

WHAT'S CRACKIN?


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

_FINAL UPDATE: THE MAJESTICS FEEL ITS IN THE BEST INTEREST 

TO POSTPONE OUR TOYDRIVE UNTIL DECEMBER 20th. 

WE TAKE INTO CONSIDERATION THAT ALOT OF YOU ARE

TRAVELING A LONG DISTANCE. IT IS BECAUSE OF ALL

OF YOU THAT WE CONTINUE TO HOST THIS EVENT

AND, WE WILL NOT SUBJECT ANY OF YOU TO DANGEROUS

ROAD CONDITIONS DUE TO THE WEATHER. WE THANK YOU ALL

FOR YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT AND LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING 

EVERYONE NEXT SUNDAY. CHRISTMAS IS MADE POSSIBLE FOR 

HUNDREDS OF KIDS EVERY YEAR BECAUSE OF YOUR

CONTINUED SUPPORT. WE THANK ALL OF YOU AS WELL 

AS OUR MAJESTICS FAMILY 

THK U FROM THE MAJESTICS S.F.V._


----------



## FVMAJESTICS661 (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## ~MAJESTICS 85~ (Jul 26, 2009)

THANKS ON THE INFO


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 12 2009, 07:33 PM~15963074
> *FINAL UPDATE:  THE MAJESTICS FEEL ITS IN THE BEST INTEREST
> 
> TO POSTPONE OUR TOYDRIVE UNTIL DECEMBER 20th.
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddiesfv23 (May 27, 2009)

are you guys still having the toys 4 tots show tomorrow


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 12 2009, 09:33 PM~15963074
> *FINAL UPDATE:  THE MAJESTICS FEEL ITS IN THE BEST INTEREST
> 
> TO POSTPONE OUR TOYDRIVE UNTIL DECEMBER 20th.
> ...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 12 2009, 08:33 PM~15963074
> *FINAL UPDATE:  THE MAJESTICS FEEL ITS IN THE BEST INTEREST
> 
> TO POSTPONE OUR TOYDRIVE UNTIL DECEMBER 20th.
> ...


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

See you guys next sunday.


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

C U NEXT WEEKEND..TTT FOR THE 818MAJESTICS


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 12 2009, 08:33 PM~15963074
> *FINAL UPDATE:  THE MAJESTICS FEEL ITS IN THE BEST INTEREST
> 
> TO POSTPONE OUR TOYDRIVE UNTIL DECEMBER 20th.
> ...


Still raining


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Dec 13 2009, 04:17 AM~15966149
> *Still raining
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 54ed (Dec 13, 2009)

See u guy's next week!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## blackngold (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Dec 12 2009, 11:18 PM~15964740
> *See you guys next sunday.
> *


*x2* :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT SUPPORT US EVERY YR, WE WANNA GIVE BACK A LIL MORE. WE APPRECIATE ALL THE SUPPORT FROM ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS, A 6 FOOTER TO THE BIGEST DONATER, AND SOME 4 FOOTERS FOR CLUB SUPPORT. SEE YOU ALL SUNDAY DEC.20th


----------



## Eurocabi (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## ColorMePrinting (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 13 2009, 11:34 PM~15974128
> *FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT SUPPORT US EVERY YR, WE WANNA GIVE BACK A LIL MORE. WE APPRECIATE ALL THE SUPPORT FROM ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS, A 6 FOOTER TO THE BIGEST DONATER, AND SOME 4 FOOTERS FOR CLUB SUPPORT. SEE YOU ALL SUNDAY DEC.20th
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Dec 15 2009, 07:13 AM~15986473
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 16 2009, 12:41 AM~15996014
> *:yes:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Dec 16 2009, 07:52 AM~15997115
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 16 2009, 10:16 PM~16005784
> *TTT
> *


HEY, ITS MY NINJA KOTICHIWAH :h5:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

you know the big south side Los Angeles MAJESTICS will be there....to support


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Dec 17 2009, 01:04 AM~16006670
> *you know the big south side Los Angeles  MAJESTICS will be there....to support
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Have our trophy ready


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 17 2009, 12:05 PM~16009239
> *Have our trophy ready
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 17 2009, 10:05 AM~16009239
> *Have our trophy ready
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!! SO WHAT ARE SAYING? PLEASE SPECIFY :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

The car that i was paid to duplicate..was stolen from my customer..
but the good new's, it was returned... bad new's, I have to build another replica..
it might be at the Toy drive!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 17 2009, 06:57 PM~16013366
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!! SO WHAT ARE SAYING? PLEASE SPECIFY :biggrin:
> *


what did you just say


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 16 2009, 11:14 PM~16006308
> *HEY, ITS MY NINJA KOTICHIWAH :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 17 2009, 04:57 PM~16013366
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!! SO WHAT ARE SAYING? PLEASE SPECIFY :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: toy district


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 18 2009, 11:25 AM~16020335
> *:biggrin: toy district
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 18 2009, 08:17 AM~16019221
> *what  did  you just  say
> *


oops!!! typo :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: gyot


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 13 2009, 10:34 PM~15974128
> *FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT SUPPORT US EVERY YR, WE WANNA GIVE BACK A LIL MORE. WE APPRECIATE ALL THE SUPPORT FROM ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS, A 6 FOOTER TO THE BIGEST DONATER, AND SOME 4 FOOTERS FOR CLUB SUPPORT. SEE YOU ALL SUNDAY DEC.20th
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 17 2009, 11:05 AM~16009239
> *Have our trophy ready
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

JUST GOT CONFIRMATION, THE HOMIE "CARTOON " WILL BE BRINGIN 2 CARS


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:420: :420:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

It was good seeing alot cars out there today


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

THANKS FOR THE TROPHY :biggrin:


----------



## Eurocabi (Nov 27, 2004)

Much respect to the Majestics for taking time out and organising a great event for such a good cause.  

If you werent there you missed out people...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

GOOD TURN OUT 2DAY THANKS 4 HAVIN US


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

THANKS TO THE HOIES FROM MAJESTICS IT WUS A GOOD TURN OUT IT WUS COOL KICKIN IT AT THE PARK TODAY FOR A GOOD CAUSE


----------



## Eddiesfv23 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Eddiesfv23 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Eddiesfv23 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Eddiesfv23 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Eddiesfv23 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Eddiesfv23 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Eddiesfv23 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Eddiesfv23 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Eddiesfv23 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Eddiesfv23 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddiesfv23_@Dec 20 2009, 11:39 PM~16043765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eddiesfv23 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Eddiesfv23 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Eddiesfv23 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Eddiesfv23 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Eddiesfv23 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Eddiesfv23 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Eddiesfv23 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Eddiesfv23 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

818 MAJESTICS WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT IN SUPPORT OF THE KIDS. WITH YOUR HELP WE ARE ABLE TO GIVE CHRISTMAS TO 500 OR MORE KIDS. BIG THX TO OUR MAJESTICS FAMILY, ESPECIALLY HIGH DESERT AND L.A. CHAPTERS FOR MAKING IT FUN FOR EVERYBODY. WE WILL CEE YOU ALL NEXT YEAR.


----------



## MR CADDY (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 21 2009, 07:23 AM~16045414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good turnout homie... from the LOLOWS car club.. :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Eddiesfv23_@Dec 21 2009, 12:11 AM~16044327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 21 2009, 02:19 AM~16044503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddiesfv23_@Dec 20 2009, 11:18 PM~16044014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*''STYLISTICS'' HAD A GOOD TIME*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Dec 21 2009, 10:34 PM~16054523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY DINOE, THX FOR YOUR SUPPORT HOMIE. GLAD TO SEE OMAR AND WIFEY, YOU AND WIFEY AND CUBA AND FUTURE WIFEY :biggrin: OF COURSE MY BOY BOSS AND TELL MY LIL BUDDY I WAS GLAD TO SEE HIM AND TELL HIM WE LOVE HIM AND MISS HIM.


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Dec 21 2009, 10:27 PM~16054432
> *''STYLISTICS'' HAD A GOOD TIME
> *


HEY GEORGE, THANK YOU GUYS FOR COMING OUT. IT'S ALWAYS A PLEASURE TO SEE THE STYLISTICS AND YOUR SUPPORT IS ALWAYS A BIG HELP


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 21 2009, 10:57 PM~16054813
> *HEY DINOE, THX FOR YOUR SUPPORT HOMIE. GLAD TO SEE OMAR AND WIFEY, YOU AND WIFEY AND CUBA AND FUTURE WIFEY :biggrin: OF COURSE MY BOY BOSS AND TELL MY LIL BUDDY I WAS GLAD TO SEE HIM AND TELL HIM WE LOVE HIM AND MISS HIM.
> *


ANYTIME!  THX FOR HAVING US. :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 21 2009, 10:57 PM~16054813
> *HEY DINOE, THX FOR YOUR SUPPORT HOMIE. GLAD TO SEE OMAR AND WIFEY, YOU AND WIFEY AND CUBA AND FUTURE WIFEY :biggrin: OF COURSE MY BOY BOSS AND TELL MY LIL BUDDY I WAS GLAD TO SEE HIM AND TELL HIM WE LOVE HIM AND MISS HIM.
> *


No Problem China,just glad we were able to support you guys! :biggrin:


----------



## ~MAJESTICS 85~ (Jul 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 21 2009, 09:23 AM~16045414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT'S UP CHINA? :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~MAJESTICS 85~_@Dec 23 2009, 02:45 PM~16070553
> *WHAT'S UP CHINA? :biggrin:
> *


SUP HOMEZ? EVERYTHING GOOD?


----------

